# Rehoming Fees



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

It has been brought to my attention that some may have problem with my rehoming fees. This was my response to them and to those who it may concern.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *****


_*There are a few members on here though that have a problem with your tiered rehoming fees ,why not just have a set one ,dogs homes do.*_



I didn't actually see this until Josh posted.... let me explain for the few who appear to lack the understanding of the tiered rehoming fee shall I?

Well say i have a Leopard Gecko for instance and ask the average rehoming fee of £35 I feel if I did that them most people who choose a private sale where normally they can pay in the region of £20 - £25, thus the poor gecko who needs a home gets left here. If I was to charge a rehoming fee of £35 say for a Burmese Python then I will more than likely get someone who either lacks the responsibility or knowledge of handling such a large beast or they will try and sell it for more than they rehomed. The fees are set to find a suitable home for each individual home, you cannot say reptiles are anything like a cat or a dog. If you think that then your in the wrong hobby! If anyone doesn't like then it's simple... don't rehome from me!!! Don't seem to remember you complaining after rehoming from me quite a few times! Whilst the fee vary from one animal to the next they never reflect just how much their care costs because if that was the case then with some of them they simply would never be rehomed. I have rehomed hundreds of animals over the years and not had any come backs as they simply are happy with what they have got and the service they recieved. If anyone would like to say that I make any profit from what i do then perhaps they would like my £300 electricity bill per month or my food bills or my vet bills or the petrol bill or time off work for my hubby on emergencies. Hell the vets is my second home of late. Do I refuse to take a sick animal in because of the expenses it will incur? No I dont! Often people have brought animals here and openly say they cannot afford the vet bill, so I take in the animal and pay and nurse the poor thing well. My husband has read your comments and can't believe the bloody cheek!!! :bash:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> It has been brought to my attention that some may have problem with my rehoming fees. This was my response to them and to those who it may concern.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ****
> ...


 
_you have given me lots of tips over the past few weeks, about this in a way....and this week, i have another BD going to a new home..._

_same here, i havent made owt, and infact i have some reptiles nursed back, that can never be rehomed...._

_some recenty i rehomed had eaten and had more leccy etc than the fee i charged, i only started charing a fee cos i got fed up with people asking for freebies...and would think, free animal who cares if i look after it propperly....i can always get a mate to get another one from him, he wont know....._

_Big cuddle for you...(never done that to anyonehere before!!!)_


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

charge the same fee!?!? what a ridiculous idea, like you said everything would either be overpiced or under priced and youd lose even more money than you already are


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Jules xxx


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

There was only the one I had issue with, IIRC that was £175 for an albino burm, which in my book is the "going rate". I do appreciate that one cost you in vet bills etc. though, and the rescue a a whole will be bleeding your finances dry no doubt!!

*EDIT*btw I think you're doing a great job on the whole and have a lot of respect for you putting the effort in that you do!:notworthy::no1:

*EDIT2* It's also nice to see the threads of an animal as they came in, and then how they've improved as you've given them TLC


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with you De, some people do have cheek when you place a fee on a rehome,


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I wouldnt bother with the comments Den, not worth wasting your energy on, charging a rehoming fees has to reflect the expense incured caring for the animal before rehoming takes place, the same as profit made by commercial dealers has to reflect costs involved in caring for the animal until its sold

I have had a tally up and gone through paperwork and added up that In the last 6 months i have had
From RSPCA
27 terrapins
2 turtles
5 corns
1 burm
2 boas
3 torts 
1 king snake
From Customs (gatwick and heathrow)
22 smuggled torts
14 snakes (royals) wrong paperwork
28 false widows smuggled
12 scorpions (smuggled)
and some odd stowaways
Caring for this lot alone costs a small fortune, especially with vet fees once i get them home yet i barely cover costs with rehoming fees, mind you luckily i am in a position where i can keep em for good if need be, if anyone wants to rehome from me and they moan about the fee i send them away, after all if they winge about a paultry few quid to start with what will they do if they need the vet!!

keep ya chin up, dont let the buggers get ya down
youre doin a sterling Job :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Riley and Steve.

Steve I have done the days where they got me down, now I am past caring and have proved myself time and time again. Like I say if anyone has a problem .. don't rehome from me. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And Fango - deal with it! :whistling2:

There are many out there who would love a morph for next to nothing. As it is Lefty is very happy with the burm and I am more than happy with Lefty. Also Lefty knows I am here should any problem arise and often gives me a bell to chat. Hell I've always wanted an albino buirm and Riley can confirm that but I already have my own normal burm and if I was to keep another then it takes up valuable space where a rescue could make use of it.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

slr123 said:


> charge the same fee!?!? what a ridiculous idea, like you said everything would either be overpiced or under priced and youd lose even more money than you already are


 Yup


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

surely diffrent reptiles have diffrent costs:S
You dont say 'excuse me but your leo is £20 and that Green tree python is 300 they should be the same amount'.
its quite obvious that diffrent reps =diffrent amounts.
Bit silly really


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

AS Den knows I have the up most respect for her and her long suffering hubby, they are with out doubt beyond reproach.

Charging for re homes is a personal thing.........personally I don't.
This is not to say that I do not agree with setting a fee,it's just that I earn a tidy living from exotics and rescuing and rehoming is my way of putting some thing back into the hobby.
unfortunately there are far to many people out there after a free bee and or try to make a quick Buck.
These people are the very ones that drag the rest of us down. You should not doubt the integration of the Likes of Denise and the sterling work she does, it's a shame that small minded people can spoil it for theses whos intentions are pure.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks alot Dave.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Anybody who is going above and beyond what is expected to rescue and rehabilitate and then rehome a reptile should be given thanks not disrespect.
any reptile ive seen advertised here as a rescue has had a reasonable rehoming fee, or none at all.
dont let the negative comments spoil the work your doing.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> Anybody who is going above and beyond what is expected to rescue and rehabilitate and then rehome a reptile should be given thanks not disrespect.
> any reptile ive seen advertised here as a rescue has had a reasonable rehoming fee, or none at all.
> dont let the negative comments spoil the work your doing.


 Thanks so much!  Nothing will spoil the work I love doing so much. :flrt:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL its people like this who secure the welfare of our reptiles and also help out who the hell reckons you get paid for it and i quite agree with a burmese python securing a fee which will not just help u but possibly help the animal aswell

BLOODY HELL WHAT ARE THEY THINKING..... you do good work denis dont let lowlifes like that get u down:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

If people Like Den did not charge a rehoming fee they would not be able to rescue nearly as many animals......

I see nothing wrong having different fees for different animals.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks so much Wohic. 

Just maybe those of the minority may finally have some idea now.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

hey nothing up with diffrent fees after all a 15 foot burm is going to take up more food , heating than a 4 inch leo lol 

keep up the good work and just let it fly by what other people think


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

agreed with the above! keep up the good work  :2thumb:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thaks Adanntitch and Nebbz


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> It has been brought to my attention that some may have problem with my rehoming fees. This was my response to them and to those who it may concern.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *****
> ...


 
Anybody been to a dogs home? puppies are one price, cross breeds another and then pedigree are more expensive.
Whoever ******* is, would probably drown when they went for a shit if they didn't have ears to tell them which is their head.


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

i think u should ignore the stupid coments charge wot u think is fair and carry on with the great work u do all the best andy:2thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

I think what you do with different re-homing fees is spot on. I know we are having a dilema with a rehoming fee at the moment. Trish has a set rehoming fee for dogs over 8 months (because this is the general age of neutering) of £80, and for dogs under this age or puppies there is an added £50 which is refunded when the new owner produces proof of neutering or spaying, this also HAS to be done within 12 months.

The problem she is having is at the moment we have a spayed 10 month old english bulldog and for a rehoming fee of £80 you know exactly what kind of people who will be after her, the people with $ signs in their eyes.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Meko said:


> Anybody been to a dogs home? puppies are one price, cross breeds another and then pedigree are more expensive.
> Whoever ******* is, would probably drown when they went for a shit if they didn't have ears to tell them which is their head.


:lol2: That is funny!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Just to but in it takes alot of time and effort to care for these animals, it also takes more time and effort to advertise and find a good home for them, 

One thing i disagree with is people advertising animals for rehome and saying they gonna be free, when they havent even collected the animal - how are they gonna know if its needs any treatment or if it is even suitable to be rehomed, 

also it annoys when a thread goes into classifieds say free to good home every man and his dog puts in for it, buit when some one who puts one u[p for rehoming with a fee (even if this is to recouperate some of the costs occured) they can take months to go.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I put *free to good home* when advertising a re home, true you get lots of PM's but years of experiance can usually sort out the wheat from the chaff. I find this way I can move re homes on a lot quicker. Granted you can never be 100% sure of the new home the animal is going to but there again the fact that people are willing to stump up cash for a re home does not make them any better than these who don't.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

tigger79 said:


> Just to but in it takes alot of time and effort to care for these animals, it also takes more time and effort to advertise and find a good home for them,
> 
> One thing i disagree with is people advertising animals for rehome and saying they gonna be free, when they havent even collected the animal - how are they gonna know if its needs any treatment or if it is even suitable to be rehomed,
> 
> also it annoys when a thread goes into classifieds say free to good home every man and his dog puts in for it, buit when some one who puts one u[p for rehoming with a fee (even if this is to recouperate some of the costs occured) they can take months to go.


 Riley it's just the way some people are I'm afraid. 
Those who want something for nothing are _*nearly always*_ the one when the time arises and their animals need veterinary treatment then they either leave it or pass it on to someone who will pay for it. At the end of the day like Steve said earlier if you can't pay a rehoming fee then how can you pay a vet bill!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

AZUK said:


> I put *free to good home* when advertising a re home, true you get lots of PM's but years of experiance can usually sort out the wheat from the chaff. I find this way I can move re homes on a lot quicker. Granted you can never be 100% sure of the new home the animal is going to but there again the fact that people are willing to stump up cash for a re home does not make them any better than these who don't.


Dave you have been doing rescuing for many years and in most cases can pick out the wheat from the chaff like you say, and bloody good on you!

I charge a rehoming fee because it's a means to bring some money back into the rescue as we don't get any help via funding from anywhere else or any other body. Plus we only have one income coming in that funds the rescue as well as paying our normal living expenses. In life nothing is for free!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Dave you have been doing rescuing for many years and in most cases can pick out the wheat from the chaff like you say, and bloody good on you!
> 
> I charge a rehoming fee because it's a means to bring some money back into the rescue as we don't get any help via funding from anywhere else or any other body. Plus we only have one income coming in that funds the rescue as well as paying our normal living expenses. In life nothing is for free!!!


so you would charge me for a cuppa if i paid a visit?:lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> so you would charge me for a cuppa if i paid a visit?:lol2:


Now let me see :hmm: :mf_dribble:
Nah your definately worthy of a free cuppa :lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've seen (a bit of) the work and money that goes into rescuing. I think you are well within your rights to charge a rehoming fee. Ignore the idiots.


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

I think your re homing fee's are fine, getting an animal back to good health takes time and sometimes allot of money so it only right that you get something for your good work. 

Also you should have higher rehome fees for burms and iguanas etc to make sure the people who rehome are really interested in the animal and it dosnt end up getting rehomed again.

Keep up the good work, your doing a great job :notworthy:

Leeann


----------



## Silverlight Ball Python (Aug 30, 2008)

Ignore those who have nothing better to do other than complain. the fees are set like that for a reason. We need more people like this around to take on unwanted reptiles and spend the time and money in finding them a new home.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

cooljules said:


> so you would charge me for a cuppa if i paid a visit?:lol2:


of course she will it gonna cost ya £50 for the tea, then £1 for every grain of sugar you take :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We have a registered charity that rehomes cats,rabbits,G.Pigs etc etc. if we asked the same rehome donation for every animal we would never rehome anything.A lot of people dont think about all the bills(especially vets fees) that still have to be paid wether we rehome or not. Keep up the good work Denise you are doing a grand job:notworthy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
Your imput withi this thread is much appreciated.
And Riley... you can make your own cuppa now LOL xxx


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

What a load of Sh*te eh? I for one would rather pay more for a rescue and put something back into the reptile rescue den than buy something even if I can get it cheaper. If you didn't charge what you do, you would have to turn down so many animals and it's them who would suffer, so if anyone doesn't want to pay a rehoming fee, sod off and go elsewhere.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thak you Liam!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Much respect for you :notworthy: Just ignore the silly b*ggers.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> What a load of Sh*te eh? I for one would rather pay more for a rescue and put something back into the reptile rescue den than buy something even if I can get it cheaper. If you didn't charge what you do, you would have to turn down so many animals and it's them who would suffer, so if anyone doesn't want to pay a rehoming fee, sod off and go elsewhere.


Well said Liam, and I so agree with you. :2thumb:.

I agree with your other post too, that those complaining aren't worth worrying about. 

Most, know, accept and understand the need for different re-homing fees, well those that have common sense anyway, and those in the minority are really not worth a second of your precious time Denise, that can so easily be spent doing better things.

Mo.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks Mo and your right totally! xxx


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

If someone's moaning about the price, unless it's particularly ridiculous, then they obviously aren't acting purely for the animal's best interest. That's missing the point in _rescuing_ an animal - ie giving it a loving and caring home.


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

I see no problem with the fees; your time, your vets bills, your feeding, your utility bills the list goes on.

As a great many members have said it also sorts out the genuine from the dross.

Have read a lot of your threads and the time and dedication you devote is inspirational.


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

i see no problem with fees i recently had to pay sum1 for there green iggy that was on deaths door just to give it a fighting chance as the person who had it didnt have a clue it still died unfortunately but if i wouldnt pay the person would not let me have it but also wouldnt take him to the vet so i payed for the iggy payed vet bills im now trying to rehome another large lizard and im fully expecting a fee that reflects the cost of the rescue and rehab i think the work you people do rescuing and rehoming is brilliant and if i could afford it i would also do this anyone who expects not to pay anything is totaly ignorant to the effort it takes to rescue, let alone care for the animal... but if you can afford to rehome free of charge then i would only to people who have a good knoledge of what they are taking on good work people not enough of you


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you Phil and Tommy


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

I have met Denise and she's a lovely person. I travelled from Huddersfield to Bolton in my car to pay £25 to rehome a normal leopard gecko with a regen tail - did I complain? NO. Why? Because I have rehomed a beautiful leo. Could I have got it cheaper? Yes. Would it have been as special? NO.

To me this is what rehoming is about, and different charges for different reps to me is sensible.

So Denise anyone who complains tell them to go suck eggs :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks love


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mummybear said:


> I have met Denise and she's a lovely person. I travelled from Huddersfield to Bolton in my car to pay £25 to rehome a normal leopard gecko with a regen tail - did I complain? NO. Why? Because I have rehomed a beautiful leo. Could I have got it cheaper? Yes. Would it have been as special? NO.


And you're not the only one from Hudds who has made the drive - we have Cinnamon, our lovely African House Snake, from there; Nienna got her Saharan sand boa Lakeisha on the same trip. 

We didn't quibble about the rehoming fee either - it is what it is. Give something away for free, and people may not value it at all... even if it's unpleasant to think of an animal as just a monetary amount.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> And you're not the only one from Hudds who has made the drive - we have Cinnamon, our lovely African House Snake, from there; Nienna got her Saharan sand boa Lakeisha on the same trip.
> 
> We didn't quibble about the rehoming fee either - it is what it is. Give something away for free, and people may not value it at all... even if it's unpleasant to think of an animal as just a monetary amount.


 Thanks very much also


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

That's the problem nowadays too many people have the mentality if you got it for free why should we have to pay to rehome it? Sad but true - too many people are happier getting something for nothing regardless of what cost has been put into it.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought I would add to this as I was pretty shocked that people have been complaining! These moaners are no doubt probably people that have never met you and seen the amazing work that you do for reptiles. Your work goes beyond further than that - you're not only caring but understanding and empathetic. I am one of the people fortunate enough to have met you and see a snapshot of the amazing work you do for reptiles. You don't have to take reptiles in, you choose to, and if only there were more people like you in this country. You pick up the pieces when other people stuff up as well, so people should be way more grateful.

Going off this thread, it looks like you have more fans than haters hun.

J


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks alot.  
I am very grateful to everyone who has been very positive towards rescuing. Many of these people I know are at the end of the phone should I need assistance in anyway shape or form. Many of you have given loving homes to the critters I have rescued I am so proud of you all. Everyone one of you should give yourself a pat on the back!!! You are all a credit to the herp world. :flrt::2thumb::notworthy::no1:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

no problem hun 

going a bit off topic but is there an up date on that burm you got the one that was in the papers lol or have you made a post and av missed it :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah burm is doing well and up for rehoming, posted in the classifieds somewhere lol


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/214725-burmese-python-rehoming-lancs.html
: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Reptile-Gal (Sep 5, 2008)

Whoever was complaining about the fees If you dont like it then don't rehome...Common sense!
These ppl are working hard and putting their own time and effort into re-homing these animals they are not here to please you or save you a few quid-Get over yourself and get a conciensce!
Good Luck to all at reptile rescue den...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

I cant agree more, theres nothing wrong with charging a fee! your doing your upmost best to help these reptiles and you have alot of respect from me to be able to do that! If it wasn't for ppl like your self there'd be so many dumped reptiles!!
Please keep up the good work!!:notworthy::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Denise and co,
I have yet to come and see RRD
But i will be planning to in the future.

As someone else quite rightly said, tell them to go suck eggs.

We would have the same trouble in pricing our rodents and other rehomes at the same price, noone wants to pay £25 for a hamster im sure !

Keep up the good work hun,
And i'd gladly pay £50 for a cuppa and a visit...
Luckily i don't take sugar too!

Haha 
xoxoxox


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

elliottreed said:


> Denise and co,
> I have yet to come and see RRD
> But i will be planning to in the future.
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha thanks  xxx


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I think rehoming fees are little different to sales personally... admittedly very cheap sales, but sales non the less.

Surely the key thing with rehoming is "Can the new owner look after the animal ?" not "Can the new owner look after the animal and afford the rehoming fee. ?"


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ratboy said:


> I think rehoming fees are little different to sales personally... admittedly very cheap sales, but sales non the less.
> 
> Surely the key thing with rehoming is "Can the new owner look after the animal ?" not "Can the new owner look after the animal and afford the rehoming fee. ?"


you cant say there cheaper, as often its cheaper to buy something from a shop.

i know, that if i didnt charge any fee at all, the people would consider it a freebie, if it dies it dies etc if not looked after right....

also, i know anything i get from charging a fee, often doest cover the cost while the animal was with me...

plus if i never charged a fee, then i become a temp rep home....with big costs....i spend over a 100quid a week now, and 80% are not pets that we have...yeah i do it, cos i want too, but i know, if i rehomed everything for free, then i couldnt do it...i dont do it to make money, i do it because i want too. 

i only started recently charging fees anyway, and what money came in from that, went on the others anyway...

i have a big bill for food at my local rep shop now, cos of many recent reps coming in....im suposed to get my money to look after me etc...but i spend it on animals...and i go without myself.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> I think rehoming fees are little different to sales personally... admittedly very cheap sales, but sales non the less.
> 
> Surely the key thing with rehoming is "Can the new owner look after the animal ?" not "Can the new owner look after the animal and afford the rehoming fee. ?"


There are no 'sales' the rehoming fee is a donation set by the rescue. Good knowledge of good husbndry is must sure but if anyone cant afford the rehoming fee then how can they afford the vet bills!!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> you cant say there cheaper, as often its cheaper to buy something from a shop.
> 
> I know, that if i didnt charge any fee at all, the people would consider it a freebie, if it dies it dies etc if not looked after right....
> 
> ...


amen!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If somebody phoned me and said... Steve, we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it and I did... then the answer would be Yes.

If they said, Steve we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it, oh and we want a £30 fee too as well as you feeding it, heating it and homing it for the next 10 years .... then the answer would be No.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> If somebody phoned me and said... Steve, we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it and I did... then the answer would be Yes.
> 
> If they said, Steve we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it, oh and we want a £30 fee too as well as you feeding it, heating it and homing it for the next 10 years .... then the answer would be No.


Yeah but as a rescue centre we take in what ever we can IF we have room regardless of health.... your talking on a private scale... sorry but we are not!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Yeah but as a rescue centre we take in what ever we can IF we have room regardless of health.... your talking on a private scale... sorry but we are not!


No... I'm talking about taking snakes from someone who has rescued them, got them healthy and presumably need the room for more rescues.

I took on a 14 year old female russian rat snake last year and will keep her for the rest of her life and this was a snake that was given to a shop and the manager of the shop contacted me because she knew I know about and adore them.... and she will therefore get a good home for the rest of her life which is, after all, what matters.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

also what is meant by "private scale" ? aren't all rescues private scale or are they businesses ?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Well hunni this thread is filled with rescuers and most agree that fees should be in place..... thanks for your input. One day if you get busy then you too might have to make that choice or rehoming fees like the majority do..... after all money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ratboy said:


> If somebody phoned me and said... Steve, we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it and I did... then the answer would be Yes.
> 
> If they said, Steve we have a rat snake here that needs a home, do you have room for it, oh and we want a £30 fee too as well as you feeding it, heating it and homing it for the next 10 years .... then the answer would be No.


i dont fone anyone....if someone said to me, i need to give up a animal i would take it (and cost me money) if free, if they wanted money for it, then no..i couldnt afford it (yes bought 2 snakes this year, as pets, a hoggie and a pine snake)

if i was to take in all the animals, feed, heat, all the eq etc. then give them away some time later...i couldnt do it, like i said, i have only recently started charging a fee (and one going next week, a sub adult morph bightly coloured BD for 25quid, a lot cheaper than a shop!!)

im struggling for money now, for me....all the animals are covered, its me, my day to do stuff....my weekly treat is a jar of arabaca coffee.....(small) but now ran out, so on the cheap cheap crap as normal. its close to a point where i cant afford to take more in...whats here would suffer

the money i have had so far, for a Ig, and another BD, has gone on stuff for other animals, ext filter for a start..and cos i was let down with a big outside pond, that meant i had to bring the turts in, so thats a lot of leccy and food per week, instead of hibernating in a pond until spring...ie no leccy and no food. and catch 22, i cant afford to save up even a fiver a week for hire of a mini digger, liner etc

i have bred some pretty unusual rat snakes, and all the cash has goen on other animals....

i cant afford to take in animals, keep them, feed them etc, for weeks, months....then give them away, 1 cos people who want freebies often (not all) dont look after them right, and 2....i might as well get rid of all the rescues, and with the 90quid a week i would save...use it to wipe my backside..or save for a car, holiday, PS3....booze etc.

i dont force anyone to rhome owt from me, and like i said, only just started charging a fee....as i felt guilty (im small time, not like er...reptie rescue den do dah) but they were more than happy to pay....and said, oooooooo its the least we can do.

i need to replace lots of UV tubes soon, that time of year....which is gonna come out of my income support.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Look Jules you don't need to go into the ins and outs... you rescue for the right reasons... its for them to deal with how it's run xxx


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Well hunni this thread is filled with rescuers and most agree that fees should be in place..... thanks for your input. One day if you get busy then you too might have to make that choice or rehoming fees like the majority do..... after all money doesn't grow on trees.


LOL... I am not intending to 'get big' or become a rescue 'hunni'  I just do what I can to help out when asked. Nothing more.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> LOL... I am not intending to 'get big' or become a rescue 'hunni'  I just do what I can to help out when asked. Nothing more.


 I am sure you do... but being a rescuer then you must have some idea what is involved. That is all I am saying.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> LOL... I am not intending to 'get big' or become a rescue 'hunni'  I just do what I can to help out when asked. Nothing more.


What do you do with the animals that come to you? Where do people find you if they need help?
So what does happen to the animals that get brought to you Ratboy? Do you use a herp vet or just take in healthy animals? Am curious.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Look Jules you don't need to go into the ins and outs... you rescue for the right reasons... its for them to deal with how it's run xxx


thought would try and explain...i dont want people to think i do it for the money, or the status....or the reason i know charge a fee
to the other person, we took in a v v v sick BD other week, cost us a lot in bits (yeah ok, now it died we have put the eq to good use)

like i said, i have some pets, which meant when people found out i had snakes etc, i became a place for advice, and more often than not, a dumping ground for animals, wether healthy or sick...


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I've lost a few ad it is heart breaking but saved many more. We are used by many organisations as we are highly recommended. We have an ace vet who also recognises what we do.... When I started I had to prove myself... just something that you have to do as people do have a dig! But you are geniune and not some collector who sticks an add on classifieds. :notworthy:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I am sure you do... but being a rescuer then you must have some idea what is involved. That is all I am saying.


*I am not a rescuer, I have never said I am.

*If Joe Bloggs turned up at my door with a sick snake, I would tell him to go away.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I've lost a few ad it is heart breaking but saved many more. We are used by many organisations as we are highly recommended. We have an ace vet who also recognises what we do.... When I started I had to prove myself... just something that you have to do as people do have a dig! But you are geniune and not some collector who sticks an add on classifieds. :notworthy:


thanks, i felt a bit down after what he said...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ratboy said:


> *I am not a rescuer, I have never said I am.
> 
> *If Joe Bloggs turned up at my door with a sick snake, I would tell him to go away.


and what would happen to the snake? sick or not?

oh, im not a rescuer either, its word of mouth usually...or the last option


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> *I am not a rescuer, I have never said I am.*
> 
> If Joe Bloggs turned up at my door with a sick snake, I would tell him to go away.


 And???? Your point is????
We don't turn away an animal either!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

cooljules said:


> and what would happen to the snake? sick or not?
> 
> oh, im not a rescuer either, its word of mouth usually...or the last option


I have no idea. Hopefully they would take it to an actual rescue, but more likely they would have taken it to the nearest pet shop and left it with them like they normally do rather than bringing it to me since I don't give out my address.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Reptilerescueden said:


> What do you do with the animals that come to you? Where do people find you if they need help?
> So what does happen to the animals that get brought to you Ratboy? Do you use a herp vet or just take in healthy animals? Am curious.


 Repeat... please answer!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> And???? Your point is????


This is getting absurd 

My point is that you were saying I am a rescue... or was that aimed at someone else ?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> I have no idea. Hopefully they would take it to an actual rescue, but more likely they would have taken it to the nearest pet shop and left it with them like they normally do rather than bringing it to me since I don't give out my address.


 That does happen.. all too often. The the pet shops if they dont have a clue bring them here


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ratboy said:


> I have no idea. Hopefully they would take it to an actual rescue, but more likely they would have taken it to the nearest pet shop and left it with them like they normally do rather than bringing it to me since I don't give out my address.


what would a pet shop do? my pet shop doest have the space for many sudden arrivals, never mind sick ones....and i was in a few month, someone with a BD with bites etc, broken bones and they wanted SELL IT to the shop!! they said no, take it to the vets...but i know, he knew it would be dumped, or jumped on etc. he was thinking to himself, for me not to say i would take it...cos he knew im soft like that, but i had to put a stand down, as it would have been my responsability, and at that time, i had to think of the animals i have here....never mind how much i wanted to hit the chav owner or take it....


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Repeat... please answer!


Why am I under interrogation all of a sudden ?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> This is getting absurd
> 
> My point is that you were saying I am a rescue... or was that aimed at someone else ?


 No love you was saying you wouldn't buy from a person knocking at your door but would take it in for free! Certainly you wouldn't refuse a healthy animal. The point is we are a rescue centre not a collector and we take in many sick and healthy animals, some of which have to remain here for the rest of their days.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Why am I under interrogation all of a sudden ?


 Your not.. i asked a question you avoided... we are answering your questions so think its only fair. Don't you?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> No love you was saying you wouldn't buy from a person knocking at your door but would take it in for free! Certainly you wouldn't refuse a healthy animal. The point is we are a rescue centre not a collector and we take in many sick and healthy animals, some of which have to remain here for the rest of their days.


Actually, I did not say that at all.

If somebody turned up at my door with a snake, I would refuse it period... I am NOT a rescue centre. How dare you imply that I would take it if it was healthy !!!

If somebody I know and trust contacted me to HOUSE a rat snake that NEEDS A HOME and I have the room for it, then I will rehome it.

You are trying to imply that I am after free, healthy snakes... and you my love, are bang out of order !!!!

Conversation Over.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Actually, I did not say that at all.
> 
> If somebody turned up at my door with a snake, I would refuse it period... I am NOT a rescue centre. How dare you imply that I would take it if it was healthy !!!
> 
> ...


I asked the question... you avoided so I jumped to conclusions!!! Don't feel too good does it to be on the receiving end, does it? Thanks for your input but sorry I made you an example... you didn't deserve it but nor do rescuers. I still fail to see your point of your original post but maybe I am having a blonde moment... this dye must be affecting my brain!:lol2:
All the best!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> No love you was saying you wouldn't buy from a person knocking at your door but would take it in for free! Certainly you wouldn't refuse a healthy animal. The point is we are a rescue centre not a collector and we take in many sick and healthy animals, some of which have to remain here for the rest of their days.



I agree, we have a male BD, that we wouldnt rehome, it was kept with wood chips, fed only garden worms, no uv, and a electric blower heater as only heat source....it was so sick we thought it would die..we spent a lot of money on equipment, which the owner said would pay is back, she didnt...and when we said it needed the vets urgent, she didnt..just said 'you can have it, cant afford it' then next day got a big rottie dog.

Its a male, and for some reason, at the moment having lots of males arrive...why would i want lots of BD's? yes we have some that were bought as pets..but recently lots of healthy and sick ones are coming in...and i dont have a 'we take in any reptile you dont want' ad anywhere...even stopped in the supermarket today, by someone i dont know....

So now, we have this healthy, eating and good BD, which we wont rehome...but cant take the risk incase of underlying health problemss.

A male BD that hopefully is going next week, will have cost us not far off what the rehoming fee is.....if they didnt want to pay the 25 quid, let them goto the pet shop, and for that morpth, size its about a hundred quid...

this is 'Getto /ghetto????' with my girlfriend we took in nearly dead from a chavvette in the summer...not a pet, and cost us a fortune, but would have been dead otherwise


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> I agree, we have a male BD, that we wouldnt rehome, it was kept with wood chips, fed only garden worms, no uv, and a electric blower heater as only heat source....it was so sick we thought it would die..we spent a lot of money on equipment, which the owner said would pay is back, she didnt...and when we said it needed the vets urgent, she didnt..just said 'you can have it, cant afford it' then next day got a big rottie dog.
> 
> Its a male, and for some reason, at the moment having lots of males arrive...why would i want lots of BD's? yes we have some that were bought as pets..but recently lots of healthy and sick ones are coming in...and i dont have a 'we take in any reptile you dont want' ad anywhere...even stopped in the supermarket today, by someone i dont know....
> 
> ...


 Well love you do a great job and if you can keep it going then do so xxxx


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Well love you do a great job and if you can keep it going then do so xxxx


thanks, will do until things are so bad that the animals we have now cant get what they need..


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> thanks, will do until things are so bad that the animals we have now cant get what they need..


 It's a question of knowing your linits and balancing everything! o good taking an animal out of one scenario then into something worse as you know...... luckily there are a few rescuers on here that should be able to help if you need it, but i think you know what your doing love xxx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I can see Ratboys reasons... Personally I wouldn't take anything healthy or otherwise at home, as my pets come first and I'm not about to risk all of them for one freebie.
(Quarantine has to be done away from home as I have nowhere suitable here)

At the shop, yes we take/treat and rehome anything we are given.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ally your right quarentine should alway be applied!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ratboy said:


> If somebody I know and trust contacted me to HOUSE a rat snake that NEEDS A HOME and I have the room for it, then I will rehome it.


I think the difference that Den is trying to point out, Steve, is that the people who complain about an existing rescue's rehoming fees have usually deliberately approached the RESCUE looking for a free or very cheap snake. And when they find out that the rescue wants to recover at least some of the veterinary expenses of an animal that's been dumped on them - and sometimes not for free either - they throw a wobbly because a "rescue" shouldn't cost THEM any money when they want a new cheap pet. 

You sound like the reverse - someone who occasionally winds up with a friend or colleague who has a snake that they know YOU can house appropriately for all its days. You're not looking for freebies - but sometimes they find you. And when they find you, you take them in. You're not seeking out the freebies. You're not asking a rescue to give you a snake you're interested in and actively want to own. 

I must admit that I have turned down a "rescue" animal - an animal that someone no longer had any interest in, that wasn't being kept in the best of conditions, that the owner wanted shut of - because the original owner wanted a LOT of money for the animal and equipment. We told them to sell the equipment separately if they wished but that we would not pay well over the odds for the snake they had - if they wanted to rehome it to us that was fine, but we were not paying £200+ for a corn snake. I still wonder what happened to Kaa, but I couldn't risk the ability to care for the REST of the group for the sake of reimbursing someone else's mistake of insufficient research.

I have had a "freebie" find me, too - he's not a reptile someone would pick as a pet, but Diablo is a beautiful animal. And bloody heck, a free lizard sure costs a LOT of money to set up properly!

And I have adopted an animal from a rescue, too - more than one in fact, as my eldest cat is an RSPCA baby - and because I was seeking out those animals and wanted to provide a home for THAT animal, I was happy to pay the rehoming fees.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I asked the question... you avoided so I jumped to conclusions!!! Don't feel too good does it to be on the receiving end, does it? Thanks for your input but sorry I made you an example... you didn't deserve it but nor do rescuers. I still fail to see your point of your original post but maybe I am having a blonde moment... this dye must be affecting my brain!:lol2:
> All the best!



Phew.

I am glad it wasn't a deliberate mis-reading of my posts and trying to make me out to be an unscrupolous freeloader because I happen to not agree with rehoming fees :lol2:

All the best.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Glad there are no hard feelings love


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You sound like the reverse - someone who occasionally winds up with a friend or colleague who has a snake that they know YOU can house appropriately for all its days. You're not looking for freebies - but sometimes they find you. And when they find you, you take them in. You're not seeking out the freebies. You're not asking a rescue to give you a snake you're interested in and actively want to own.


That is it exactly hun.... and it's all I have ever said on this thread.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> That is it exactly hun.... and it's all I have ever said on this thread.


Keep at it then 
We already know the RSPCA aren't interested much so if people didn't take on board these unwanted reptiles then they would be dumped in the wild and most likely die! This is all rescues are doing but because of the vast amount of rescues that come our way we have no choice but to ask a rehoming fee or would have to quit.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd get pretty annoyed if someone asked me (i.e. THEY approached ME) to "rescue" a snake, and when I got there with the equipment to take it home, they said "that'll be £50 for the snake then."

No, you asked me to rescue it, you don't get to sell it to me. I figured that's what you meant, Steve 

Now, if *I* asked if I could rehome something, that's different... just as I'm sure that if you found out that a rescue had just had one of your dream snakes come in - and you particularly wanted that specific animal - it might be a little different.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd get pretty annoyed if someone asked me (i.e. THEY approached ME) to "rescue" a snake, and when I got there with the equipment to take it home, they said "that'll be £50 for the snake then."
> 
> No, you asked me to rescue it, you don't get to sell it to me. I figured that's what you meant, Steve
> 
> Now, if *I* asked if I could rehome something, that's different... just as I'm sure that if you found out that a rescue had just had one of your dream snakes come in - and you particularly wanted that specific animal - it might be a little different.


 Indeed!

I was once asked to pay for a snake that needed rehoming... I replied sorry I rescue not buy.... luckily they handed tha snake over that had RI but I certainly wasn't prepared to lie their pockets for letting it get in such a bad way. Imaybe critised for that but... if it was known that you did pay for a rescue once then they would constantly be knocking on your door. If they chose to walk away with the snake i would of passed on my vet details as it was the least i could do.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd get pretty annoyed if someone asked me (i.e. THEY approached ME) to "rescue" a snake, and when I got there with the equipment to take it home, they said "that'll be £50 for the snake then."
> 
> No, you asked me to rescue it, you don't get to sell it to me. I figured that's what you meant, Steve
> 
> Now, if *I* asked if I could rehome something, that's different... just as I'm sure that if you found out that a rescue had just had one of your dream snakes come in - and you particularly wanted that specific animal - it might be a little different.


Indeed.

I have a male Taiwanese beauty snake that I got from Dave when he did Luton Reptile Rescue and was quite happy to make a donation for him.

That is the point though, it was a donation. I know the value of adult Taiwans and I know how money is important to rescues to keep them going.... so I was quite happy to make a donation which Dave later told me was spent on some very necessary drugs to treat some other sick animals which I was pleased to have been responsible for.

This is my sticking point with rehoming fees as opposed to donations and my original comparison of a rehoming fee and a price. Saying you can rehome this animal if you 'donate' this amount does not sit very well with my idea of what a charity should be. But maybe I am behind the times.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I have a male Taiwanese beauty snake that I got from Dave when he did Luton Reptile Rescue and was quite happy to make a donation for him.
> 
> ...


not a charity....


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I have a male Taiwanese beauty snake that I got from Dave when he did Luton Reptile Rescue and was quite happy to make a donation for him.
> 
> ...


 The rehoming fee is stated on my site and else where that it is a fixed donation... why didn't you just say that at the beginning LOL


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> The rehoming fee is stated on my site and else where that it is a fixed donation... why didn't you just say that at the beginning LOL


and miss this wonderful conversation ?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

ratboy said:


> and miss this wonderful conversation ?


 Hahahaha :lol2:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

2 thoughts:-

1) Rehomers are totally unregulated - any mug can set himself up as a rehomer (I could). 

2) Fee's are not imo problematic but the rehomer should be very candid about them from the outset - no more 'free to a good home'


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyonee can set up as a rehomer but the thing is getting one that has proved themselves time and time again and having backing from othe organisations such as the C&E, Police, local goverment/ counsil services etc etc etc. There are far too many who claim they are rescues and only out there to further their own collections.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Anyonee can set up as a rehomer but the thing is getting one that has proved themselves time and time again and having backing from othe organisations such as the C&E, Police, local goverment/ counsil services etc etc etc. There are far too many who claim they are rescues and only out there to further their own collections.


Agree totally with Denise, i had to prove myself as did she and all the other rescues. often the authorities have little clue aout what we do or how we are supposed to do it. the toughest critics of all are our peers in the reptile keeping world. they can smell a rat a mile off. takes time, dedication and a lot of instant mashed potato to run a succesful rescue as opposed to a flash in the pan of which many pop up and none ever last.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

gtm said:


> 2 thoughts:-
> 
> 1) Rehomers are totally unregulated - any mug can set himself up as a rehomer (I could).
> 
> 2) Fee's are not imo problematic but the rehomer should be very candid about them from the outset - no more 'free to a good home'


Ok....... This is a subject that will run and run.
Re homes and rescues are entirely different things.period.

Re homing generally means relocating an animal in need of a new home.
This can seem a easy way to make a quick buck.... get it for free..sell it for cash (rehoming fee if you want to dress it up).
These animals are usually reasonably health and suffer only from the fact that "Little johnny got bored of his Leo" or we need to move fast and cant't be arsed to sell.

Rescues are a different kettle of fish........... they will cost you money(vet fees, medication etc.etc.) These animals have suffered from ignorance/neglect and as a final resort have been dumped , abandoned or even confiscated. These animals will be with you a very long time and will need lots of TLC in an effort to bring them some quality of life. Many rescues can be beyond help.

No Rescue centre of any repute will turn away any animal, sick or other wise.

Whilst I do not charge any fees myself (yes there free to a good home ) it is is in my opinion the rehoming side (remember the profit) that can go some way to offsetting the running costs and enable the centre to take in rescues.

As mentioned by LORD LUTON the harshest critics in this community is other exotic keepers........ the wool will not be pulled over anyone eyes for long. Reputation, experiance and the backing from the aforementioned community will ensure that only the very best, genuine centres remain in operation.
Those who shout it from the tree tops are merely a Vail for those people in our community willing to do the real work in the background.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Lord luton?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

:2thumb:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

AZUK said:


> :2thumb:


I quite like that tag... has a ring to it.donca think


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

It sounds like Lord Lucan, and he disapeared and was never found?

mind you thats me most weekends.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

hahahahaha :lol2:


----------

